# How Often To Feed?



## Hogdog (Feb 1, 2010)

How often should I be feeding my 6" Marginatus?

I fed once a day for a while because I got him at about 3", now he's 6" and he won't eat every day. I thought that he may be bored with his diet so I really mixed it up (Smelt, Scallops, River Shrimp, Guppies, Tilapia, Earthworms etc) but although he's still eating his appetite isn't as good as it used to be. Is this normal?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

At 6", I would say a couple times a week tops would be plenty... I feed my fish on a random schedule, anywhere from 2 or 3 times a week to every other week.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2010)

I agree with Joe. I also feed at irregular intravels. Sometimes 2 times a week, sometimes once a week but I do keep feeding until they are full and no longer accepting food.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Id probably feed mayby once a week. For my elong i usually feed mayby every 4 days or whenever i feel like it. I dont have any actual schedule and just do it when i want to when i have time to. I try to feed at least weekly but even less then that would be fine.


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

I used to feed my guy like once a day until he stop eating for like a week. Now he is starting to eat again. Kinda weird...


----------



## Hogdog (Feb 1, 2010)

I'll do that, thanks people.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

I feed my manny a lil square chunk of tilapia or shrimp every day and then the next week to two weeks I'll feed him only once a week. I'm a firm believer in mixing up their feeding (irregular)schedule so they don't become complacent.


----------



## piranhazamin (Nov 12, 2010)

I have 6 3" RB's how often should I be feeding them. Right now I'mfeeding them twice and day yet they're still hungry.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

I feed my Marginatus once a week. Man does get pissy when he doesnt get his weekly feedings. After he eats, he turns into a wuss.


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

I feed my reds about every other day, but if they swim up to the glass wanting food they get it.Not really scheduled, they are flexible fish.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I usually feed my serras daily and my pygos several times per day.


----------



## SandNukka15 (Nov 16, 2010)

Every other day.


----------

